# Herdim picks in Canada?



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

I kinda want to try some out to see if they make as big a difference to "The Edge" tone as people say (not that I want to copy him...just curious). Does anyone know where I can get some shipped in Canada?


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

You learn something new every day. I'd never even heard of Herdim picks until you metioned them. Funny little things. Do you know how The Edge got on to those?


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

I just started using dunlop Jazz 2 picks, and I am just floored...my favorite pick now period. So nice to play with and makes playing fast really easy.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

just FYI the edge uses the traditional teardrop shaped ones close the the bottom of that link...he uses the rounded side of the pick and that rough material is apparently where the magic is


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

I can vouch for Prussia Valley Acoustic. I bought a bulk load of herdims (the blue teardrop version also the one The Edge uses) awhile back. These things are amazing. I play with the pick backwards and strike the strings with the dimples on the pick. It makes a huge difference in sound. Sounds amazing on modulated delays and harmonics as Edge uses them. I've been using these picks for so long now, it seems almost foreign to play a regular pick the right side up.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I've got three of the ones that are at the top of the page... one red and two blues. Not my cup of tea but I collect so had to have them. got them in Calgary, where I cannot remember.

Khing


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Any success finding one?

I have a couple, but I can't remember where I got them--it was years ago.

If you're still looking I might part with one of them.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

GuitaristZ said:


> I just started using dunlop Jazz 2 picks, and I am just floored...my favorite pick now period. So nice to play with and makes playing fast really easy.


Yeah, they are great. I also use Tortex M3 (jazz medium, green) when my hand feels heavy. After trying these smaller picks, all the other ones just feel awkward to hold and slow to respond.




TimH said:


> just FYI the edge uses the traditional teardrop shaped ones close the the bottom of that link...he uses the rounded side of the pick and that rough material is apparently where the magic is


I might give those a try.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I've been using Dava Grip Picks. http://www.davapick.com/

I think they are great. My hands tend to sweat so the rubber grips are perfect. I've also tried some metal picks on my acoustic. Sound great and really brighten things up - especially when the strings are dull and need changing...lol!!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I haven't tried the Dava pick--but here's what makes me wonder if it's the pick for me-
I like thick picks--and this pick says it changes depending on where/how you grip it. Well I like to grip it differntly depending on what I'm playing--but I still want a thick pick.--so would I find it annoying that if I grip it differently it may not play like a thick pick anymore?

I'd still like to check one out--but I'm skeptical.

On the other hand I bought an Ultex pick to try today, along with a Tortex wedge.

I've mostly used Tortex purples fro about 10 years--but I've also started using the Teckpicks (as I posted above) and Gator Grips. I like to try differnt picks every now & then. That's how I came to buy a Triplet pick years ago--and the Stash double pick. Maybe I'll post my assortment of picks one day--I have several types--some as "souvenir" or "novelty" or "fun" picks--some as "working" picks, and others I bought to try out, that maybe didn't quite work out.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

zontar said:


> I haven't tried the Dava pick--but here's what makes me wonder if it's the pick for me-
> I like thick picks--and this pick says it changes depending on where/how you grip it. Well I like to grip it differntly depending on what I'm playing--but I still want a thick pick.--so would I find it annoying that if I grip it differently it may not play like a thick pick anymore?
> 
> I'd still like to check one out--but I'm skeptical.
> ...


I like thick picks (I used to play around with the 2-3 mm stubbys and more recently the Jazz III - black) and I find the Dava's awesome. The "thickness" factor doesn't vary too much but there is a subtle difference. When I get into it I like to dig in quite a bit and if I ease off the Dava a bit, I don't break my strings. Definitely worth a try. sdsre


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well I tried Dava picks yesterday.
I tried one of the original Control picks.
I also tried a GripTip and a Rockcontrol one.

I can't say I liked them.
They don't fit my picking style at all, and I don't think I'd easily adapt to them.
I found the Triplet double pick and the Stash double pick both easy to adapt to.
The Stash wicked pick is also kind of cool.

But the Dava bends and moves too much--even when I barely have any pick sticking out of my fingers.
So it's not for me.

I mentioned previously that I'd bought an Ultex pick--but I didn't like the give in it. I'd use it if I needed a thick pick and it was what was available, but it wouldn't be my main pick.

I still like to look for different types of picks and experiment with them. If I was recording an album I'd probably use different picks on some of the songs.

I also find experimenting with different picks helps you work on picking technique, and can inspire new ideas.

By the way, my offer to send one of my Herdim triple picks still stands. I rarely use them. I have 2 & would like to keep one, but I'm willing to part with the other.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

If you like thick these can't be beat.

http://www.v-picks.com/


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

davetcan said:


> If you like thick these can't be beat.
> 
> http://www.v-picks.com/


Those are a little TOO thick.
But 1.14 mm (the size I use for Tortex & Gator grips) is just right.


----------

